# PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2009)

*PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe


----------



## tr0nje (6. Juli 2009)

*PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Der Trend geht doch eh zu Note/Netbooks rüber in privaten Haushalten.


----------



## commandandconquer12 (6. Juli 2009)

*PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

2007 - was ist mit 2008? Bin übrigens mit 550 Gamer-PC-Watt dabei  (plus Laptop, PS2 und Plasma-TV) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleiche es aber mit energiesparendem Kühlschrank und Waschmaschine aus (Energieeffizienzklasse A++), so stimmt die Rechung wieder, Stromverbrauch ist dadurch niedriger als bei den Vormietern ohne PC lt. Nebenkostenabrechnung!


----------



## XCalloni (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Mein Pc verbraucht so im Schnitt 150 Watt....solange nur einer im Haushalt steht geht das meiner Meinung nach, den PC von meiner Schwester habe ich auf 45 Watt getrimmt.....


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Na, wieviel wohl auf das Konto von Prime geht?


----------



## abene (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Also das stimmt nicht. Ich habe 4 Computer daheim. Davon werden 2 Notebooks am meisten genutzt, d. h. an die 8 Stunden am Tag, ein Home-Server, der hat eine Durchschnittsleistung von 90 Watt (wird nur bei Bedarf eingeschaltet) und einen High-End Rechner der im Schnitt 2 Stunden am Tag benutzt wird.

Also ich sehe bei mir keinen Anstieg des Energiebedarfs durch Standrechner.


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

na und dann treib mas nauf, also bevor ma aufn pc schaun wegen resourcen verschwendung dann bitte erst beim auto ne besser bei china und russland und ami land anfangen. der pc is ja total harmloss und bevor ich mir an lappi hol könn schweine fliegen.


----------



## SnakeByte (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Hmm mein PC und TV laufen nur wenn ich mich auch dafür interessiere, sonst ist eines oder beides aus. Spare sonst eigentlich Strom wo es nur geht. Über nacht bis am nächsten Abend nach der Arbeit mittels Lichtleiste. Geht also schon... Rechne mit einer Rückstufung bei der Stromrechnung dieses Jahr 



> Bei Servern steht die Klimatisierung der Serverräume in der Kritik. Hans-Joachim Popp, CIO der DLR, sieht hierzu keinen Anlass. Die Systeme würden deutlich höhere Temperaturen vertragen. Menschenleere Serverhallen müssten nicht zwingend klimatisiert werden.


Als ob die wegen den Personen klimatisiert werden würden, die einmal pro Quartal da zugegen sind... Soweit ich weiß, werden die Serverräume um temperaturbedingtem Leistungsverlust vorzubeugen, auf 18°C klimatisiert... Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege...


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



SnakeByte schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, werden die Serverräume wegen temperaturbedingtem Leistungsverlust auf 18°C klimatisiert...


Hä?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

ach so was ich bekomme so oder so zu wenig strom von der Stadt da muss man sich zwangswiese selber helfen. Jetzt liegt mein verbrauch bei der Stad bei 0,00001 KW im Jahr. Es gibt nichts günstigeres und Illegalers als selber Strom zu produzieren.


----------



## locojens (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ole88 schrieb:


> na und dann treib mas nauf, also bevor ma aufn pc schaun wegen resourcen verschwendung dann bitte erst beim auto ne besser bei china und russland und ami land anfangen. der pc is ja total harmloss und bevor ich mir an lappi hol könn schweine fliegen.



Dann hole dir schon einmal ein Laptop...!


----------



## kenji_91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Momentan besteht ein Trend zu Portablen Medien, da man eben die Funktionen nun eben auf kleinsten und bedienfreundlichsten Raum haben möchte (siehe Business-Handy od. iPod Touch).
Aber der Trend wurde ausgelöst, da man merkte, dass es nunmal reicht einen 1.6 GHZ starken Prozessor für Browsing, IM, Email und VOIP als einen Vierkernigen mit einer TDP von ü90W zu nutzen.

Es wird dennoch sowohl "Netbooks + Net-Produkte" als auch energiehungrige Hardware eingekauft, für Workstations, Projekte und für die Arbeit/Hobbies.
Aber man sollte eben die Energieeffizienz der Elektronik steigern und auch älterer Hardware einmal einer Revision unterziehen (was ich von meiner 6800 ULTRA zu einer neuen 9400GT bei meinem HTPC machte)

Ein anderes Argument ist auch das Verhalten im Alltag:
-Muss er neben den Fernseher laufen?
-Soll ich den standby anschalten, wenn ich mal kurz weg bin?
-Müssen alle Peripherie-geräte immer angeschaltet sein (z.B. Drucker; Boxen)?
-Soll ich raus in die frische Luft, oder soll ich noch eine Partie spielen?


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



SnakeByte schrieb:


> Als ob die wegen den Personen klimatisiert werden würden, die einmal pro Quartal da zugegen sind... Soweit ich weiß, werden die Serverräume wegen temperaturbedingtem Leistungsverlust auf 18°C klimatisiert... Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege...


na aus spass werden die so hohe rechnungen fürs klimatisieren sicher auch nicht bezahlen 
wird schon seine gründe haben


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Ich bezweifle das Server bei 30°C keinen Dauerbetrieb aushalten. Serverkomponenten sind ja schon sehr speziell, robust und selektiert. Kühlschrank Politik ist an dieser Stelle unangebracht denke ich. Aus sicht der Umweltbelastung sowieso.


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ole88 schrieb:


> na und dann treib mas nauf, also bevor ma aufn pc schaun wegen resourcen verschwendung dann bitte erst beim auto ne besser bei china und russland und ami land anfangen.



Genau. Sollen *die Anderen* mal anfangen. Sowas bringt einen natürlich nach vorne!

Also ich hab normal das Laptop hier, was beim Arbeiten so 40w benötigt. Der Desktop hier braucht denk ich gut aktuell das Doppelte. Nundenn. Ich denke man könnte durchauch einiges sparen.
btw einen Fernseher habe ich nicht. Ich hab für die allgemeine Verdummung das Internet, da brauch ich kein TV für.

so far


----------



## Floletni (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Bastelt sich jeder mal ne Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter vors Netzteil und schon hat man kein Problem mehr mit Standby. Wird er nicht gebraucht ausschalten und ausknipsen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Es sei an der Stelle noch einmal kurz angemerkt, dass es gesamtökologisch gesehen keinen Sinn macht, neue Hardware anzuschaffen, weil diese vielleicht 50 Watt/h einspart, denn die Energie zur Produktion und Recycling von ausgemusterten Komponenten steht dazu in keinem Verhältnis. Besonders das Recycling-Problem wird oft übersehen, weil sich die Folgen (noch) nicht direkt vor unserer Haustüre bemerkbar machen.


----------



## chrisz84 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es sei an der Stelle noch einmal kurz angemerkt, dass es gesamtökologisch gesehen keinen Sinn macht, neue Hardware anzuschaffen, weil diese vielleicht 50 Watt/h einspart, denn die Energie zur Produktion und Recycling von ausgemusterten Komponenten steht dazu in keinem Verhältnis. Besonders das Recycling-Problem wird oft übersehen, weil sich die Folgen (noch) nicht direkt vor unserer Haustüre bemerkbar machen.


 
Jap das gleiche Problem tritt ja auch bei der Abwrackprämie auf. Autos die weniger CO2-Austoß haben und auch weniger verbrauchen, müssen schließlich auch hergestellt werden und das kostet im Verhältnis gesehen überproportional mehr an Strom bzw. Energie. 
Für den Verbraucher direkt mag es zwar eine Verbesserung in Sachen Stromverbrauch sein (genau wie die Anschaffung modernerer und stromsparender Hardware), allerdings müssen sie die gesteigerten Produktionskosten (für Strom) in dem Fall durch höhere Strompreise mitfinanzieren.


----------



## KeiteH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Server bei 30°C keinen Dauerbetrieb aushalten. Serverkomponenten sind ja schon sehr speziell, robust und selektiert. Kühlschrank Politik ist an dieser Stelle unangebracht denke ich. Aus sicht der Umweltbelastung sowieso.




Na wenns nur nach der Umweltbelastung geht, kauft man sich auch keine Elektrogeräte ...   (kl.scherz)

Aus der Sicht des Unternehmens (oder der Person) die den Server betreibt macht das schon Sinn, da die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer der Komponenten in 18° Umgebung sicherlich höher ist, als unter 35° oder gar ganz ohne Kühlung (was bei großen Servern eh nicht geht, da diese Geräte _wirkliche_ Heizer sind und dann irgendwann selbstständig drosseln bzw. abschalten) und dementsprechend später durch neue, kostenintensive Geräte ersetzt werden müssen.

greetz


----------



## Holzhammer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Das ist ja mal wieder LOL

Der PC ist mal weider der schuldige

Ich glaube meine Spülmaschine + Waschmaschine
ziehen in einen spülgang mehr strom als mein 
PC an einen Tag verbraucht....

Mal abgesehen vom Wasserkocher und anderen 
geräten wie Rasenmäher etc die bei mir immer mal wieder 
zum einsatz kommen 

So ein qutsch
hab ich schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen bekommen


Greetz


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Nichtmechanische Serverkomponenten wie CPU oder RAM halten bei Standardbenutzung ~30 Jahre. Aufgrund der selektierung.

Lasst mich jetzt nicht Quellen suchen.


----------



## g-13mrnice (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Der noch schneller steigende Strompreis wird den Trend vielleicht bald stoppen. Die ersten die dann zu den guten alten Rechenschiebern greifen müssten wären dann die raffgierigen Energiekonzerne!


----------



## Reigenspieler (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es sei an der Stelle noch einmal kurz angemerkt, dass es gesamtökologisch gesehen keinen Sinn macht, neue Hardware anzuschaffen, weil diese vielleicht 50 Watt/h einspart, denn die Energie zur Produktion und Recycling von ausgemusterten Komponenten steht dazu in keinem Verhältnis. Besonders das Recycling-Problem wird oft übersehen, weil sich die Folgen (noch) nicht direkt vor unserer Haustüre bemerkbar machen.


Na dann geht wieder um Henne und Ei. Irgendwo muss man anfangen. Das wir nicht so weiter machen können wie zuvor, wird jedem klar sein.


----------



## _Snaker_ (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

natürlich, zeig mir mal nen 30 jahre alten server xD

baut mehr Atomkraftwerke, damit der Energiebarf gedeckt wird. Die Strompreise würden auch sinken oder zumindest gleich bleiben


----------



## KeiteH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



chrisz84 schrieb:


> Jap das gleiche Problem tritt ja auch bei der Abwrackprämie auf. Autos die weniger CO2-Austoß haben und auch weniger verbrauchen, müssen schließlich auch hergestellt werden und das kostet im Verhältnis gesehen überproportional mehr an Strom bzw. Energie.
> Für den Verbraucher direkt mag es zwar eine Verbesserung in Sachen Stromverbrauch sein (genau wie die Anschaffung modernerer und stromsparender Hardware), allerdings müssen sie die gesteigerten Produktionskosten (für Strom) in dem Fall durch höhere Strompreise mitfinanzieren.



Recht hast du ... und die CO2 Gase machen ja auch brav an jeder Grenze halt...  
Wenn dazu (eher dagegen) _wirklich_ etwas getan wollte, müßte eine einheitliche, internationale Regelung her, aber Umweltschutz kostet halt Geld und die aufstrebenden Staaten die den weltweiten Bärenanteil am CO2 produzieren sind nicht unbedingt die reichsten Staaten - wenn sie auch groß sind 
Und hinter dem PKW "Abwracken" stecken doch eher rein wirtschaftliche Interessen der entsprechenden Lobby. Da verpaßt man dem Ganzen noch 'nen schönen grünen Aufkleber und alle schreien "Hurra"! 
Ich vermute mal, bei Green-IT wird ähnlich sein, nur dass da keine riesige Öl- und Automobilindustrien mit Milliarden dahinter stehen die -auf welchen Wegen auch immer- Einfluss auf die (politische) Förderung der Sache nehmen können um das Ganze zu pushen.

Letztendlich schaut doch jeder in sein eigenes Portemonnaie und entscheidet danach. Mein Daddel-Rechner ist bestimmt kein "grüner" (2xGTX280,3xHDD,C2Q) und ein Auto bei uns ist "abgewrackt" worden, weil es für den alten niemals mehr 2500€ gegeben hätte. Der reduzierte CO2 Ausstoß ist ein guter Nebeneffekt, mehr aber auch nicht.
Meine Meinung...

greetz


----------



## uk3k (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



> Bei Servern steht die Klimatisierung der Serverräume in der Kritik. Hans-Joachim Popp, CIO der DLR, sieht hierzu keinen Anlass. Die Systeme würden deutlich höhere Temperaturen vertragen. Menschenleere Serverhallen müssten nicht zwingend klimatisiert werden


Der hat bestimmt auch was gegen Killerspiele und das böse, überflüssige, stromfressende Internet.

Serverparks werden ja aber in erster Linie gekühlt, um die Ausfallgefahr so gering wie Möglich zu halten. Klar hält ein Server auch 30° aus, allerdings verkürzt sich dann vor allem die Lebensdauer der Festplatten. Nicht zu vergessen, dass jeder Server unmengen an Wärme produziert, von ganzen Serverfarmen mal gar nicht zu schweigen. D.h. wenn innen die native Raumtemperatur bei ca 20° ohne Server liegen würde, würde sie mit eingeschalteten Geräten ruckzuck über 50° liegen, was viel zu warm wäre. 
Und noch viel schlimmer als etwas zu warm: Temperaturschwankungen und wechselnde Luftfeuchtigkeit. Aus genau diesem Grund werden Serverparks nämlich klimatisiert: Um stabile Umweltbedingungen in ihrer Arbeitsumgebung zu erreichen.

Wüsste auch mal gerne, wie begeistert solche Typen wären, wenn sie morgens ihre Emails nicht mehr abrufen können, weil zum 2ten mal im Monat der Mailserver wegen HDD-Crash vor die Hunde gegangen ist.

Wie sagt man nicht so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach die Fre**e halten. Vor allem in der Politik.

Denn solange sich unsere Politiker alle in nem Audi W12 auf Arbeit fahren lassen oder täglich von Bonn nach Berlin und zurück fliegen, brauchen die mir wegen Klimaschutz eh nicht ankommen!
mfg


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

bei uns is ne schule die woche zu wegen schweinegripp, hehe ne hab no ni fleigen sehn


----------



## KeiteH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> natürlich, zeig mir mal nen 30 jahre alten server xD



wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach...naja...
ich neh'ms mal "konstruktiv"... wir reden hier nicht von 30 Jahren, sondern eher weniger. 

wenn mein server alle paar Jahre den geist auf gibt, weil irgendwas DEFEKT ist, hab ich u.u. das problem, keine ersatzteile mehr zu bekommen, ausfallzeiten und kosten entstehen, ect.
wenn ich alle paar jahre einen neuen server haben WILL, weil mir die leistung oder was auch immer nicht mehr reicht, kann ich das ersetzen PLANEN.
Und die Stromkosten der Klima-Anlage in dem Server-Raum stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten durch Ausfallzeiten (der betroffenen Mitarbeiter/Kunden)!


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Erstmal versuche ich schon meinen PC etwas stromsparender zu betreiben (ander als in der Sig z.B. läuft die CPU derzeit auf 2,7Ghz unter 1,2V). Aber leider funktionieren die Stromspartechniken nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Also nur dann soviel Spannung wie ich brauche, wenn ich es auch wirklich brauche und nicht schon bei 10% Last. (auch Graka wird runtergetaktet, leider kann ich die Spannung nich ändern)

Ich finde die Idee, Strom aus Nordafrika bzw. vllt auch Spanien zu importieren, gut. 
die sollen sich mal weniger mit so Sachen wie "Killerspielen" oder "Suchtspielen" auseinandersetzen (wovon die eh keine wirkliche Ahnung haben) und mehr für den Umweltschutz tun. Hier wäre das Geld wirklich notwendig. artikel dazu


----------



## xamreffehcs (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

ich frag mich sowieso wieso die firmen ihre server nicht einfach inteligent hinstellen

die meisten firmen sellen sie irgendwo in den keller oder in irgendien leeren raum ohne fenster

da braucht der dann natürlich auch kühlung 

wieso stelle die ihn nicht einfach in die oberste etage in einen raum mit dachfenster damit dir warme luft oben abziehn kann und einem fenster damit kühle luft nachzeihn kann 

das sollte doch auch bei serverfamen gehn 

einfach ein paar überdimensionale fenster einbauen und schon hat man das kühlproblem gelöst


und noch ne idee 

im winter könnten fimren doch it der abwäre heizen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Erstmal versuche ich schon meinen PC etwas stromsparender zu betreiben (ander als in der Sig z.B. läuft die CPU derzeit auf 2,7Ghz unter 1,2V). Aber leider funktionieren die Stromspartechniken nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Also nur dann soviel Spannung wie ich brauche, wenn ich es auch wirklich brauche und nicht schon bei 10% Last. (auch Graka wird runtergetaktet, leider kann ich die Spannung nich ändern)
> 
> Ich finde die Idee, Strom aus Nordafrika bzw. vllt auch Spanien zu importieren, gut.
> die sollen sich mal weniger mit so Sachen wie "Killerspielen" oder "Suchtspielen" auseinandersetzen (wovon die eh keine wirkliche Ahnung haben) und mehr für den Umweltschutz tun. Hier wäre das Geld wirklich notwendig. artikel dazu



Recht hast du!


----------



## Sentionline007 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> natürlich, zeig mir mal nen 30 jahre alten server xD


Ein Extrembeispiel sind Satelliten wie Hubble. Oder Rechenzentren in Kriegs- und Forschungsschiffen. Oder auch U-Boote. Also bitte...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Na dann geht wieder um Henne und Ei. Irgendwo muss man anfangen. Das wir nicht so weiter machen können wie zuvor, wird jedem klar sein.


Das hat weniger mit Henne und Ei als den Gesamtzusammenhängen zu tun. Beim Motto "Irgendwo anfangen" ist man leider recht nahe am Aktionismus, der bisweilen den gegenteiligen Effekt hervorruft. 
Genau so wie sich ein effizienteres Netzteil erst nach einer längeren Zeit in geringeren Kosten niederschlägt (es dauert einfach sehr lange, bis der Kaufpreis durch eine Effizienzsteigerung von wenigen Prozent wettgemacht wird), lohnt es sich gesamtökoligisch nicht _nur_ für eine etwas bessere Energieeffizienz Komponenten oder den ganzen PC - der wie bereits erwähnt aus problematischen Materialen unter dem Einsatz hoher Energiemengen hergestellt wird - zu tauschen. Vielmehr sollte bei einem unvermeidbaren Neukauf (alte Komponente defekt/zu langsam etc.) auf Energieeffizienz geachtet werden. 
Gerade bei Spiele-PCs steigen die Ansprüche bekanntlich recht schnell, sodass man regelmäßig beim Neukauf die Möglichkeit bekommt, die Energieeffizienz des eigenen PCs zu steigern.


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



xamreffehcs schrieb:


> ich frag mich sowieso wieso die firmen ihre server nicht einfach inteligent hinstellen
> 
> die meisten firmen sellen sie irgendwo in den keller oder in irgendien leeren raum ohne fenster
> 
> ...




lol scho ma was davon gehört das die wärme nach oben steigt und klar immer des fenster auf, keller is immer am kühlsten is doch logisch


----------



## Murmel2 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

es sind nicht die Extrembeispiele...jeder einzelne macht die Masse.
Schau dich doch mal um....jeder hat Flatrate, da kann die kiste auch ruhig anbleiben...kostet ja nix
oder der Trend zu immer größeren Bildschirmen...ein neuer 52"TFT frisst soviel strom wie 2 uralte Röhrenfernseher... und dann noch der kaffeeautomat, Riesenkühlschränke mit eiswürfelbereiter usw usw, dazu in jedem zimmer Pcs und stereoanlagen.
Schau dich in deutschen Wohnungen um...da wundert dich nix mehr.


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ole88 schrieb:


> lol scho ma was davon gehört das die wärme nach oben steigt und klar immer des fenster auf, keller is immer am kühlsten is doch logisch



Unabhängig davon, das man den Quark von Ole88 kaum lesen kann, hat er recht. Im Keller bleibts kühl.

Aber das ist irrelevant. Es geht in Rechenzentren nicht um 3 Rechner sondern um vllt 3000. Da muss man schon andere Geschütze auffahren.

so far


----------



## TheK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



commandandconquer12 schrieb:


> 2007 - was ist mit 2008? Bin übrigens mit 550 Gamer-PC-Watt dabei  (plus Laptop, PS2 und Plasma-TV)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wat hatn der Vormieter da betrieben?  Schlangenzucht? 

Aber sowas ähnliches hab ich hier auch: Wenn ich nicht da bin (und damit die Kiste aus), fällt der Verbrauch um ziemlich genau 1 kWh/Tag. Dat ist so ziemlich der derzeitige Schnitt - und ich dachte, ich wäre PC-Vielnutzer mit so 16h/Tag Kiste an


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Wäre noch interessant wie viele es eigentlich wären!!da kann man keinesfalls vom rückgang des Pc verkaufs reden


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

hm mein quark kann man sehr wohl lesen, du schreibst doch genauso


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



SnakeByte schrieb:


> Als ob die wegen den Personen klimatisiert werden würden, die einmal pro Quartal da zugegen sind... Soweit ich weiß, werden die Serverräume um temperaturbedingtem Leistungsverlust vorzubeugen, auf 18°C klimatisiert... Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege...



Also es gibt definitiv auch Serverräume, die im 20er Bereich oder sogar nur auf 30°C klimatisiert werden.
Alles in allem aber trotzdem eine riesige Energieverschwendung:
Keine einzige Komponente muss auf diese Temperaturen gekühlt werden. Selbst Festplatten kommen bequem mit 40°C warmer Luft aus und das ist ne Temperatur, die quasi immer über Außenluft liegt. Z.B. Google kühlt die neuesten Rechenzentren erfolgreich ohne Klimaanlage. N großer Wärmetäuscher und Wasserkreislauf reichen vollkommen aus, um die Wärme nach draußen zu schaffen, wenn man etwas höhere -aber immer noch vollkommen ausreichende- Temperaturen akzeptiert. Und der Stromverbrauch ist um ein vielfaches geringer, als bei nem Klimakompressor.




kenji_91 schrieb:


> -Soll ich den standby anschalten, wenn ich mal kurz weg bin?


...oder verhindert irgend n Treiber das mal wieder...


> -Müssen alle Peripherie-geräte immer angeschaltet sein (z.B. Drucker; Boxen)?


...oder haben sie gar keinen Ausschalter, verlieren sämtliche Einstellungen, wenn man sie vom Strom trennt...




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es sei an der Stelle noch einmal kurz angemerkt, dass es gesamtökologisch gesehen keinen Sinn macht, neue Hardware anzuschaffen, weil diese vielleicht 50 Watt/h einspart, denn die Energie zur Produktion und Recycling von ausgemusterten Komponenten steht dazu in keinem Verhältnis. Besonders das Recycling-Problem wird oft übersehen, weil sich die Folgen (noch) nicht direkt vor unserer Haustüre bemerkbar machen.



Das ist sicherlich n Problem, über das viel zu wenig nachgedacht wird. Aber die meisten Leute hier wechseln ihre Hardware aus ganz anderen Gründen oft genug und es ließ sich sicherlich ein bißchen Strom sparen, wenn sie dabei auch nur darauf achten würden, dass der Verbrauch des neuen Systems nicht höher als der des alten ist...
(Vor allem würde es einen enormen Entwicklungsdruck bei den Herstellern bedeuten. AMD verkauft jetzt seit wie langer Zeit Grafikkarten, bei denen der Speichercontroller keinen Stromsparmodus erlaubt? Nvidia verweigert feinere Fertigungsprozesse -die auch in der Herstellung Geld sparen- seit wann?)
Da mit Ausnahme des Atoms quasi alle "kleine" Hardware nur eine abgespeckte Variante der High-End-Modelle darstellt, sind es gerade Gamer, die die Richtung vorgeben könnten.
(aktuell: "Zwei GTX285 in einer Karte? BOH GOIL. Ich will 4 Stück davon auf nem P6T7)



KeiteH schrieb:


> Wenn dazu (eher dagegen) _wirklich_ etwas getan wollte, müßte eine einheitliche, internationale Regelung her, aber Umweltschutz kostet halt Geld und die aufstrebenden Staaten die den weltweiten Bärenanteil am CO2 produzieren sind nicht unbedingt die reichsten Staaten - wenn sie auch groß sind



Äh - nein. 
Ganz und gar nicht.
Absolut falsch, um genau zu sein - es sei denn, du zählst Staaten wie China und Indien, also Mitlgieder der Wirtschafts-G11, als "aufstrebend".
Zusammen mit der EU, Russland, Japan Süd-Korea (yeah - dank High-Tech unter den CO2-Top10) und natürlich USA&Kanda machen die nämlich fast 80% des weltweiten CO2 Ausstoßes aus fossilen Energieträgern aus. (Daten von 2004, aber dürfte -gerade wegen China- heute noch schlechter sein).
Entwicklungsländer und der ganze Rest, der 95% der Staaten der Welt ausmacht, hat recht wenig damit zu tun. (und ehe jetzt jemand mit Entwaldung kommt: Würde keine weiteren 20% bringen - und Stichwort "argentinisches Rumpsteak"...)



> Und hinter dem PKW "Abwracken" stecken doch eher rein wirtschaftliche Interessen der entsprechenden Lobby. Da verpaßt man dem Ganzen noch 'nen schönen grünen Aufkleber und alle schreien "Hurra"!



Der grüne Aufkleber ist doch längst ab...
(Wo ich ehrlich gesagt mal von unseren Medien überrascht bin, dass sie die Lüge "Umwelt"prämie ganz schnell durch einen viel passenderen Ausdruck getauscht haben)



> Ich vermute mal, bei Green-IT wird ähnlich sein, nur dass da keine riesige Öl- und Automobilindustrien mit Milliarden dahinter stehen die -auf welchen Wegen auch immer- Einfluss auf die (politische) Förderung der Sache nehmen können um das Ganze zu pushen.



Green-IT ist sogar noch besser.
Die steigern den Verbrauch einer neuen Grafikkarte um 20%, nehmen die alte, takten sie runter, so dass sie 10% weniger verbraucht und verkaufen das ganze als super-sonder-spar-"Green Edition".



> Letztendlich schaut doch jeder in sein eigenes Portemonnaie und entscheidet danach.



Wenn man sich anguckt, was für Kosten der Verbrauch von fossilen Rohstoffen weltweit verursacht und wie wenige davon nicht vom Konsumenten, sondern von Drittweltländern und dem Steuerzahler getragen werden, dann funktioniert dieses Prinzip nicht.
(Kosten übrigens nicht nur über den Klimawandel - Kiribati mag n Naturjuwel und ein ganzer Staat mit tausenden Einwohnern sein, aber im Kapitalismus repräsentiert das bzw. der Verlust nicht unbedingt einen großen Wert. Viel eindrucksvollere Summen kommen da zusammen, wenn mal die ganzen Summen aufaddiert, die die westliche Welt in Militär investiert hat, um den eigenen Zugang zu Ölquellen im weiteren arabischen Raum zu sichern)


----------



## JOJO (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Diese Art der Statistiken sind einfach Schwachfug!

Hier erst einmal ein Bug im Artikel!

Bei gleichbleibenden Trend rechnet man für *2020* mit einem Gesamtverbrauch von 67 Milliarden Kilowattstunden. _*60 Prozent (27 Millarden Kilowattstunden) des Bereichs Informations- und Kommunikationstechniken gehen auf private Haushalte.*_ Für *2020* *werden 40 Milliarden Kilowattstunden prognostiziert.* 



Rechnet man mit 83 Mill. Einwohnern und heute 30 Milliarden KW Stunden, kommen per Einwohner (zu bemerken, Säugling bis Greis) runde 362KW/h per Kopf und Jahr.

Per Tag also ein knapper Kilowatt pro Kopf, der bei mittlerem Verbrauch von 250 W die Stunde, den PC 4 Stunden im Betrieb hält.

Nimmt man nun die ca. 20 Mill. privaten PC Haushalte, so müsste einjeder seinen PC/ TV etc. 16 Stunden im Betrieb halten!!!

Und wenn es auch stimmern möge, die 10,5% Anteil am Gesamtverbrauch stimmen versöhnlich in Anbetracht der Beleuchtungsorgien von BAYER, BASF, Schering und den Flughafenbeleuchtungen. Kölner Autobahnen sind umfassend beleuchtet. Frage hier, ob das nicht mit weniger geht!

Denke, bald kommt eine PC Verbrauchssteuer, Green PC Plakette ist dann am Postkasten anzubringen. In diesem Sinne, der Deutsche Schimmel reitet wieder...


----------



## steffenxyz (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

wäre alles kein problem mit dem stromverbrauch wenn der strom ned aus atom oder kohlekraftwerken gewonnen worden wäre,sondern aus regenerativen Energie, wie von der Sonne, Gezeiten oder durch Windkraft!
Leider sind die Energiegroßkonzerne nur auf Profit aus und drücken sich vor einer Umstellung
Ich hoff irgendjemand kann sie mal davon überzeugen, dass ned nur geredet wird sondern auch mal umgesetzt wird

MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## Zsinj (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



JOJO schrieb:


> Denke, bald kommt eine PC Verbrauchssteuer, Green PC Plakette ist dann am Postkasten anzubringen. In diesem Sinne, der Deutsche Schimmel reitet wieder...


Hab da eher an EU Verordnung "Kein Rechner darf mehr als 50W unter Last und 10W im idle brauchen" oder so


----------



## skdiggy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Mein pc verbraucht nur 90 watt im last modus.Also kein high end pc .Ich zocke an den xbox360 
und ps3 .Beide konsolen verbrauchen im schnitt 175 watt.Da kann man nicht sagen das rechner 
den verbrauch in die höhe treiben.


----------



## TheK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



commandandconquer12 schrieb:


> Zsinj schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab da eher an EU Verordnung "Kein Rechner darf mehr als 50W unter Last und 10W im idle brauchen" oder so
> ...


----------



## Nef (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



skdiggy schrieb:


> Mein pc verbraucht nur 90 watt im last modus.Also kein high end pc .Ich zocke an den xbox360
> und ps3 .Beide konsolen verbrauchen im schnitt 175 watt.Da kann man nicht sagen das rechner
> den verbrauch in die höhe treiben.



hö? klar kann man das, ich will garnicht wissen was meiner schluckt... last 300 locker denk ich, dazu kommt der tft und das 5.1 von Teufel... 

green it ftw, meine grafikkarte takte ich im idle schon runter auf 500/475 damit ich strom spare....


----------



## Nef (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



TheK schrieb:


> commandandconquer12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, so eine Verordnung würde ja wirklich etwas ändern. Also muss was richtig tolles her: Man verbietet PCs über 1KW unter Last als Fertigprodukte oder sowas feines
> ...


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

@PCGH_Stephan: Ich wollte dir einen langen Text dazu schreiben, leider kommt ab und zu, bei diesem genialen Texteditor, irgendwas von (Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.) und alles bricht ab. Schade...
Hier eine verkürzte Rekonstruktion (will nich alles noch einmal schreiben):
Natürlich macht es aus ökologischen und ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten herraus überhaupt keinen Sinn wegen ein paar Watt eine neue Komponente zu kaufen. Aber insgesamt halte ich das doch eher für eine Ausrede, um sich beim nächsten Einkauf wieder eine Herdplatte in den PC zu stellen um vielleicht so langweilige Spiele wie Crysis auf höchsten Einstellungen bei 1920x1080 und 4x4 SSAA (ok, leicht übertrieben ^^) spielen zu können. Ich glaube bei den Leuten ist es noch nicht so richtig im Kopf angekommen, bzw. sie sind nicht bereit ihr Verhalten zu ändern bei den anderen könnte es auch so sein wie beim Wählen "Auf meine Stimme kommt es eh nich an, Stammtisch is wichtiger...".
Dazu gibt es eine nette Grafik von Al Gore:
Hier
Wenn man es sich ganz einfach machen will, dann kann man es auch so sehen. Viele Wissenschaftler sind mittlerweile zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es keinen Sinn mehr macht zu versuchen den Klimawandel auf zu halten. Unsere einzige Rettung sei, dass die Klimamodelle falsch sind.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Ich schalte meine Zocker kiste wirklich nur zum zocken oder Benchen ein 

Zum Surfen bleib ich beim leppi oder bei meinem kleinen rechen Knecht 

Das macht sich auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar und noch viel wichtiger in den letzten Tagen, das macht sich in der Raumtemperatur bemerkbar!


----------



## KeiteH (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich schalte meine Zocker kiste wirklich nur zum zocken oder Benchen ein
> 
> Zum Surfen bleib ich beim leppi oder bei meinem kleinen rechen Knecht
> 
> Das macht sich auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar und noch viel wichtiger in den letzten Tagen, das macht sich in der Raumtemperatur bemerkbar!




genau so halte ich's auch und ich denke, dass einige einfach nur mal ihre Faulheit aufgeben müssten und das TV am Gerät selber ein/aus schalten sollten und nicht faul vom Sofa aus per FB. Die Standby-Faulheit abzuschaffen wäre imho mal eine gescheite idee und würde einfach umzusetzen sein undwirklich etwas "bringen". Ich kenne jedenfalls nur zwei Geräte, die nicht ohne Standby auskommen, das eine ist mein Kühlschrank  und das zweite ist -leider- mein Drucker, da sonst die Patronen eintrocknen (klingt komisch - ist aber so).

greetz


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ole88 schrieb:


> na und dann treib mas nauf, also bevor ma aufn pc schaun wegen resourcen verschwendung dann bitte erst beim auto...



Das ist ja sehr weitsinnig den schwarzen Peter dem Auto zuzuschreiben, vor allem wenn man weiß das der komplette Straßenverkehr (PKW+LKW) nicht einmal ein Drittel von dem ausmacht was für Strom/ Heizung an CO2 produziert wird.

Aber es ist schon OK, wenn irgendetwas am Weltuntergang schuld ist dann immer das Auto  .


----------



## Zsinj (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr weitsinnig den schwarzen Peter dem Auto zuzuschreiben, vor allem wenn man weiß das der komplette Straßenverkehr (PKW+LKW) nicht einmal ein Drittel von dem ausmacht was für Strom/ Heizung an CO2 produziert wird.


Das ist eines der Probleme wenn es um das Thema Energie und Effizienz geht. 
Es geht immer gleich los mit "das sind doch nur ,xx% vom gesamten"
Deutschland produziert weltweit gesehen auch nur einen relativ kleinen teil der Treibhausgase. Die reine Stromproduktion oder nur der Verkehr haben da sogar für sich gesehen noch einen wesentlich kleineren anteil.
Das kann man so weit treiben wie man will, nur muss man irgendwann zur Einsicht kommen das sich überall was tun muss. Den sonst verbessert sich ganz sicher gar nichts.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Das kann man so weit treiben wie man will, nur muss man irgendwann zur Einsicht kommen das sich überall was tun muss. Den sonst verbessert sich ganz sicher gar nichts.



Das stimmt schon, ist aber trotzdem absurd beim Versuch einen schlimmeren Sündenbock zu finden auf einen kleineren Verursacher zu verweisen.
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst bein einer komplett Abschaffung von Individualverkehr ein entsprechender Ersatz genutzt werden muss, entspricht die Hexenjagd aufs Auto einer Reinigungsaktion auf einer Müllkippe mit der Pinzette.
Noch eins am Rande, weltweit wird etwa 1% des CO2 Ausstosses durch Menschen verursacht (damit meine ich nicht atmen, sondern alles zusammen). Aber das geht in den Medien gerne unter  .


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

ach komm warum wird bitte der pc als sündenbock hingestellt? vor allem jeder hier hat einen also warum macht man sich darüber gedanken? soll ich denn etz mit solarenergie betreibern damit er grüner wird?
also ne irgendwie will ich des net einsehen, deutschland macht und tut fürn umweltschutz und wird ausgelacht von ländern denen der umweltschutz schnuppe is.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Oh man meine Monatliche Stromrechnung darf man auch nicht angucken......ich muss sage und schreibe 76€ im Monat zahlen dank 42er Lcd 37 Plasma Ps3 Dvd Player Komplette Denon/Teufel Heimkinoanlage Laptop Pc + sound etc...und das war noch lange nicht alles (Kühlschrank,Waschmachine...Warmwasserboiler und und und) bei meiner Stromrechnung könnte ich .


----------



## Hübie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



JOJO schrieb:


> Nimmt man nun die ca. 20 Mill. privaten PC Haushalte, so müsste einjeder seinen PC/ TV etc. 16 Stunden im Betrieb halten!!!
> 
> Und wenn es auch stimmern möge, die 10,5% Anteil am Gesamtverbrauch stimmen versöhnlich in Anbetracht der Beleuchtungsorgien von BAYER, BASF, Schering und den Flughafenbeleuchtungen. Kölner Autobahnen sind umfassend beleuchtet. Frage hier, ob das nicht mit weniger geht!
> 
> Denke, bald kommt eine PC Verbrauchssteuer, Green PC Plakette ist dann am Postkasten anzubringen. In diesem Sinne, der Deutsche Schimmel reitet wieder...



Da hast du aber einen argen Rechenfehler drin. Deutschland hatte 2008 rd. 40 Millionen private Haushalte (39.722.000) und 82 Millionen Einwohner.Quelle

Zu den Konsolen muss man logischerweise den TV und ggf. Boxensysteme hinzurechnen. So kommt man auch auf nicht sehr angenehme Werte.
Lobenswert das die meisten hier vernünftigerweise ihren Laptop zum surfen verwenden. Meiner z.B. verbraucht 44W unter Vollast 

bye Hübie

@ITpassion-de: Ach du auch hier? 
Natürlich kann man das einfach dem Auto zuschieben, denn dort lässt es sich am wenigsten Beweisen/nachvollziehen. Deshalb gibts ja auch die Umweltzonen die schon deutlich Wirkung gezeigt haben *hüstel*  Wenn ich mal JOJO zitieren darf: "*In diesem Sinne, der Deutsche Schimmel reitet wieder...*"


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Hübie schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de: Ach du auch hier?



Schon ganz lange  .


----------



## Zsinj (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Noch eins am Rande, weltweit wird etwa 1% des CO2 Ausstosses durch Menschen verursacht (damit meine ich nicht atmen, sondern alles zusammen). Aber das geht in den Medien gerne unter  .


Das ist auch noch so ein Punkt an der ganzen CO2 Geschichte.. 
Da muss es noch mehr geben. Nur ist da die Wissenschaft noch nicht weit genug um definitives zu sagen. 
Aber die Politik interessiert sich eh nur für die Wissenschaft wenn es ihnen einen Vorteil gibt. (Wie eben im Wahlkampf) 
Und da das mit dem CO2 so einfach und "einleuchtend" ist reduziert man es schnell noch darauf und lässt andere etwaige gefahren mal unter den Tisch fallen. ZB. treibt Methan den Treibhaus Effekt wesentlich  stärker an als CO2 und Methan fällt weltweit auch sehr viel an.


----------



## Hübie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Naja und CO2 braucht man für die Photosynthese. Methansteuer gibts auch net. Aber beinahe jeder lässt sich davon blenden und pushen.
Dann rennt der brave, Bildzeitung lesende, RTL schauende und VW fahrende Deutsche zum Händler um den nächstbilligen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, der Euro 5 oder 6 hat.

bye Hübie


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Hübie schrieb:


> ...VW fahrende Deutsche zum Händler um den nächstbilligen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, der Euro 5 oder 6 hat.



Nichts gegen VW Fahrer  .
Mein 2009er VW hat nur Euro 4 und einen Realverbauch von etwa 10,8 Liter/ 100 km was einem CO2 Ausstoss von 251 g/km bedeutet und das ist auch gut so. 
Streng genommen ist er sogar CO2 neutral, da ich nur Sprit verbrenne welcher vor millionen Jahren mal Pflanzen und Tiere waren welche das CO2 ja auch mal aus der Atmosphäre hatten  .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

@ruyven_macaran/Reigenspieler: Klar, so sehe ich das auch. Oft genug muss man gar nicht auf Leistung verzichten, wenn man gezielt einkauft - und das müssen Spieler bekanntlich relativ häufig, wenn sie am Ball bleiben wollen.
Manchmal ist es auch nicht das gute Gewissen oder die niedrigere Stromrechnung, die die Entscheidung beeinflusst. Bei meinem aktuellen Haupt-PC sorgt die relativ geringe Abwärme dafür, dass sich das Zimmer nur geringfügig aufheizt. Die Bench-/Test-Setups, die nur gelegentlich laufen, wären mir auf Dauer zu dieser Jahreszeit viel zu schweißtreibend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, ist aber trotzdem absurd beim Versuch einen schlimmeren Sündenbock zu finden auf einen kleineren Verursacher zu verweisen.



Gerade auf z.B. Heizungen wird auch sehr gern hingewiesen (auch wenn der Teil in der BILD nicht immer mitziert wird)...
Und das Auto für sich mag "nur" unter den Top10 sein, aber es einer der sinnlosesten Kandidaten (imho unmittelbar nach Flugverkehr - aber wenn die Politiker dem deutschen Michel seine Fernreisen verbieten wollen, ist der ja erst so richtig angepisst... Von den ach-so-vielen-Jobs, die an diesen Subventionen hängen, mal ganz zu schweigen)
Wenn ich aus n paar Grundsubstanzen komplexe Verbindungen aka Kunstdünger herstellen will, dann muss da einfach Energie rein - das gibt die Chemie vor.
Aber die Zustände "Y an Ort A" und "Y an Ort B" unterscheiden sich nicht unbedingt in ihrem Energieniveau und dass für den Übergang zwischen dem einen und dem anderen auch noch pro kg Y rund 20-30kg sonstiges bewegt werden, lässt definitiv viel Spielraum für Optimierungen.



> Noch eins am Rande, weltweit wird etwa 1% des CO2 Ausstosses durch Menschen verursacht (damit meine ich nicht atmen, sondern alles zusammen). Aber das geht in den Medien gerne unter  .



Die Leute sind halt schnell überfordert, wenn man ihnen den gesamten Kohlenstoffkreislauf in alle vier Dimensionen erklären will. (genaugenommen sind mehr als genug ja schon bei der zugehörigen Einheit am Ende ihres Konzentrationswillens). Mit den astrophysikalischen Grundlagen und geo-biologischen Rückkopplungen brauch man dann erst recht nicht mehr kommen.
Müsste man aber, um den Unterschied zwischen "CO2" und "zusätzlichem CO2" begreifbar zu machen - und warum letzteres ein riesiges Problem ist, auch wenn es in Vergleich zu ersterem ""nur"" "1% pro Jahr" ausmacht.
(eigentlich sollten einem bei der Zahl schon die Haare zu Berge stehen, wenn man kapiert hat, was eine "/a" Angabe schon nach vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit bedeutet)




Hübie schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das einfach dem Auto zuschieben, denn dort lässt es sich am wenigsten Beweisen/nachvollziehen. Deshalb gibts ja auch die Umweltzonen die schon deutlich Wirkung gezeigt haben *hüstel*  Wenn ich mal JOJO zitieren darf: "*In diesem Sinne, der Deutsche Schimmel reitet wieder...*"




Die "Umwelt"zonen haben mit "Umwelt" im Sinne von "Natur" genauso viel zu tun, wie die "Umwelt"prämie - nämlich quasi nichts. Und mit CO2 rein überhaupt gar nichts.
Da geht es um Feinstaub und die Gesundheit der Anwohner...
aus der rubrik "informationen, die wohl schon zuviel waren, als dass die leute sie sich gemerkt hätten"...




Zsinj schrieb:


> Das ist auch noch so ein Punkt an der ganzen CO2 Geschichte..
> Da muss es noch mehr geben.



Sagt wer?



> Nur ist da die Wissenschaft noch nicht weit genug um definitives zu sagen.



Also im Moment steht die Wissenschaft eher vor dem Problem, dass sie nicht erklären kann, wo ~1Gt CO2 pro Jahr bleiben... (und vor allem: Wie lange dieser unbekannte Mechanismus noch funktioniert)

Den bestehenden Treibhauseffekt kann man dagegen sehr gut erklären, da geht es nur noch um zeitliche Abläufe bzw. Rückkopplung mit Bio- und Geologie.



> Aber die Politik interessiert sich eh nur für die Wissenschaft wenn es ihnen einen Vorteil gibt. (Wie eben im Wahlkampf)



Die interessiert sich NIE für Wissenschaft. (nichtmal wenn sie selbst Gutachten in Auftrag gibt, gibt sie sonderlich viel auf die Ergebnisse)
Allenfalls interessiert sie sich für Aussagen, die Massenmedien aus dem wissenschaftlichen Kontext gerissen und weit verbreitet haben.



> Und da das mit dem CO2 so einfach und "einleuchtend" ist reduziert man es schnell noch darauf und lässt andere etwaige gefahren mal unter den Tisch fallen. ZB. treibt Methan den Treibhaus Effekt wesentlich  stärker an als CO2 und Methan fällt weltweit auch sehr viel an.



Methan fällt nicht unter den Tisch, Methan wird -neben weiteren Parametern- in allen Modellen berücksichtigt. Da es im Vergleich zu CO2 aber eben nicht "sehr viel" anfällt, trägt es mit unter 20% zum Treibhauseffekt bei.
(reduzieren sollte man es trotzdem, was ja auch entsprechend propagiert wird - wenn man mal hinhört. Die Möglichkeiten für den einzelnen sind aber eingeschränkt und fallen mit CO2-Reduzierung zusammen: Weniger Öl verbrauchen, weniger Fleisch, vor allem von Wiederkäuern, konsumieren.)



Hübie schrieb:


> Naja und CO2 braucht man für die Photosynthese. Methansteuer gibts auch net. Aber beinahe jeder lässt sich davon blenden und pushen.
> Dann rennt der brave, Bildzeitung lesende, RTL schauende und VW fahrende Deutsche zum Händler um den nächstbilligen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, der Euro 5 oder 6 hat.



Seit wann schützt die BILD das Klima?
Ich warte da eigentlich auf die nächste Forderung an die Politik, was gegen die ach-so-hohen-Spritpreise zu tun...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nichts gegen VW Fahrer  .
> Mein 2009er VW hat nur Euro 4 und einen Realverbauch von etwa 10,8 Liter/ 100 km was einem CO2 Ausstoss von 251 g/km bedeutet und das ist auch gut so.



 
Also meiner ist 10 Jahre älter und ich komm im Schnitt mit 8 (Sommer) - 9 (Winter), auf Langstrecke 7,5l/100km.
>10l ist imho für alles neue, was nicht mindestens 6 Personen&Gepäck an Bord hat, n Armutszeugniss.



> Streng genommen ist er sogar CO2 neutral, da ich nur Sprit verbrenne welcher vor millionen Jahren mal Pflanzen und Tiere waren welche das CO2 ja auch mal aus der Atmosphäre hatten  .



Wenn du lange Zeiträume bevorzugst...:
Der Natur ist es auch scheiß egal, ob die menschliche Zivilisation nach n paar Jahrtausenden im Chaos versinkt, oder nicht.

Das Leben als solches ist nicht gefährdet, objektiver Materialismus kann auch dem Aussieben weniger wiederstandsfähiger Arten keinen großen Makel anhängen und wenn Homo sapiens sapiens endlich aufhört, den Rest der Welt zu drangsalieren, wäre das sogar ein Fortschritt.

Aber manche Rahmen sind imho dann zu groß...




P.S.:
Da das hier so ziemlich den ganzen Thread lang nie um Technik ging und mitlerweile der Schwerpunkt bei Politik und Wissenschaft liegt, verschieb ich den Thread mal entsprechend.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade auf z.B. Heizungen wird auch sehr gern hingewiesen (auch wenn der Teil in der BILD nicht immer mitziert wird)...



In Relation zum Hassobjekt Auto stimmen die Aufmerksamkeitproportionen auf keinen Fall.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das Auto für sich mag "nur" unter den Top10 sein, aber es einer der sinnlosesten Kandidaten



Was ist daran sinnlos?
Individualverkehr hat wenigstens den gleichen Stellenwert wie individuelles Wohnen.
Andernfalls könnten die Weltverbesserer gleich logische Konsequenzen aus den Fakten ziehen und alle Menschen In Großraumbaraken mit Stockbetten umquartieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Müsste man aber, um den Unterschied zwischen "CO2" und "zusätzlichem CO2" begreifbar zu machen - und warum letzteres ein riesiges Problem ist, auch wenn es in Vergleich zu ersterem ""nur"" "1% pro Jahr" ausmacht.
> (eigentlich sollten einem bei der Zahl schon die Haare zu Berge stehen, wenn man kapiert hat, was eine "/a" Angabe schon nach vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit bedeutet)



Es bedeutet nichts weltbewegendes. Das in Kohle und Erdöl gebundene CO2 kommt definitiv wieder dahin wo es herkam, nämlich aus der Atmosphäre. Und das Klima wird dann wieder auf ein entsprechendes Niveau steigen. Jetzt könnte man mit irgendwelchen Weltverbessererparolen kommen. Aber ganz ehrlich wer glaubt der "Scheich" macht einen Korken auf die Quelle, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "Umwelt"zonen haben mit "Umwelt" im Sinne von "Natur" genauso viel zu tun, wie die "Umwelt"prämie - nämlich quasi nichts. Und mit CO2 rein überhaupt gar nichts.
> Da geht es um Feinstaub und die Gesundheit der Anwohner...
> aus der rubrik "informationen, die wohl schon zuviel waren, als dass die leute sie sich gemerkt hätten"...



Nur wird dabei leider vollkommen ausser acht gelassen, dass zum einen die Umweltplakette nur ein paar hundertausend Autos ausschliesst und zum anderen der Hauptverursacher für Feinstaub am  Fahrzeug die Bremsen und Reifen sind. Nur die lassen sich eben schwer verbieten. Übrigens bläst ein Ausatmen eines Zigarettenzuges mehr Feinstaub aus als es der dreckigste Diesel zu seinen schlechtesten Zeiten könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also meiner ist 10 Jahre älter und ich komm im Schnitt mit 8 (Sommer) - 9 (Winter), auf Langstrecke 7,5l/100km.
> >10l ist imho für alles neue, was nicht mindestens 6 Personen&Gepäck an Bord hat, n Armutszeugniss.



Ich wohne nicht in der Wildniss, d.h. 95% Stadtbetrieb. Werksangabe für die Stadt 10,6 Liter/ Land 5,9 Liter/ kombiniert 7,6 Liter. Mal abgesehen davon das die ECE Angaben weniger als nichts mit dem Realverbrauch zu tun haben. Und bei mir absurder Weise fast zutreffen. 
Obwohl ich nicht wie beim ECE Testzyklus erstmal den Motor warmfahre und dann messe, in einer beheizten Halle umher fahre, alle elektrischen Verbraucher abschalte, die Lichtmaschine abklemme, leichtlaufen Reifen mit einem mörder Bremsweg verwende, etc.... .
Wenn man normal fährt dann sind 10 Liter entsprechend für einen Ottomotor auch normal. Denn wie will man mit einem Wirkungsgrad von um die 30 bis 35% 200 PS und mehr aus weniger als 10 Litern pressen, das ist physikalisch unmöglich.

Übrigens dürfte es klar sein das der letzte Tropfen Erdöl gefördert werden wird. Somit ist der Verbauch aus Umweltgesichtspunkten vollkommen bedeutungslos. Entscheidend ist nur wie sauber man verbrennt. Deshalb lieber 15 Liter durch ein Euro 5 Auto blasen als 5 Liter durch ein Euro 2 Fahrzeug. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du lange Zeiträume bevorzugst...:
> Der Natur ist es auch scheiß egal, ob die menschliche Zivilisation nach n paar Jahrtausenden im Chaos versinkt, oder nicht.
> 
> Das Leben als solches ist nicht gefährdet, objektiver Materialismus kann auch dem Aussieben weniger wiederstandsfähiger Arten keinen großen Makel anhängen und wenn Homo sapiens sapiens endlich aufhört, den Rest der Welt zu drangsalieren, wäre das sogar ein Fortschritt.
> ...



Selbst wenn alle fossilen Brennstoffe verheizt werden, steigt die Temperatur weltweit um max. 6°C, klingt viel, verändert aber primär nur wo es sich gut leben lässt und nicht ob es sich gut leben lässt. Sehen natürlich Besitzer von Küstengrundstücken anders  .

Wobei Klimaprognosen stets mit höchster Vorsicht zu geniesen sind, da die "Menschen" welche jetzt die Welt als Wüste in Zukunft sehen vor dreissig Jahren eine nächste Eiszeit vorhersagten  .


----------



## amdintel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*solche Diskussionen stehe meinst immer  harmlos am Anfang , dann wird es umgesetzt und erst für Alle .*

Hier mal so die Reihenfolge :
1.)erst die Vorrats  Daten Speicherung,
2.)GEZ für PCs mit Internet Anschluss 
3.)dann das sperren  von Kinderp Seiten,
dann das sperren von Gamer Seiten  und das
Verbot von Gewalt Games,

das kommt dann noch?

4.) verbot der Meinungs Freiheit im Internet
5.) dann wird darüber nachgedacht,
    Gamer PCs zu verbieten,
    wo mit dann alle Games die es gibt   
    überflüssig sind , weil die keiner mehr 
    spielen kann und die Web.Seiten und
    PC Magazine, die sich das zum Haupt Thema
    gemacht haben, auch überflüssig geworden
    sind ,   ein paar Har4 mehr oder weniger 
    spielt auch keine Rolle,  
    der PC dann wieder , wie in der Stein Zeit
    286 PC, nur noch für die Textverarbeitung 
    zu gebrauchen ist .

am Ende haben wir dann einen völlig entmündigten Bürger, Internet Nutzer /PC User !

meiner Meinung sollte man für billigen und sauberen Strom sorgen , 
als so ein Mist, 
auch der Ausstieg aus der Kern Energie ist ein  großer Fehler,
solange noch keine gleichwertige Alternative zur Verfügung steht .
Und die PCs sind heute schon sparsamer geworden, es gibt durch aus wleche,
die Game tauglich sind und bei IDL bei ca. 90 Watt nur liegen,
ein im Jahr 2002 gekaufter AMD 2000+ Thunderbird mit einer Hi-End GK PC, lag deutlich höher als nur 90 Watt IDEL , ca. 130 bis 160 Watt IDEL , 
wenn man das nun mit den heutigen Hi-End Gamer PCs vergleicht, 
ist der Strom Verbrauch etwa gleich geblieben, 
wo bei die heutigen PCs aber deutlich schneller sind 
und im IDEL Mod oft weniger Strom verbrauchen als früher die alten PCs.

Der höhere Strom Verbrauch heute kommt nur zu stande weil im jedem 2. Haushalt 1 oder 2 PCs sind, hingegen vor 8 Jahren es vielleicht nur 20. Haushalt war .
*Die Statistik ist so mit gelogen und falsch !*


----------



## Hübie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "Umwelt"zonen haben mit "Umwelt" im Sinne von "Natur" genauso viel zu tun, wie die "Umwelt"prämie - nämlich quasi nichts. Und mit CO2 rein überhaupt gar nichts.
> Da geht es um Feinstaub und die Gesundheit der Anwohner...
> aus der rubrik "informationen, die wohl schon zuviel waren, als dass die leute sie sich gemerkt hätten"...



Und du meinst das weiß ich nicht? Ich verband das halt nur weil auch dort das Auto als Buh-Mann ausgemacht wurde.
In wie weit sich Lebensqualität für Anwohner verbessert hat weiß nur der Herr im Himmel.
Aber es gibt immer Verfechter von Sinn und Unsinn. 5€ hier 5€ da. Der deutsche Bürger zahlt doch sowieso alles ohne es in Frage zu stellen.

aus der rubrik "informationen, die wohl schon zuviel waren, als dass die leute darüber nachdenken würden"...

So und nun begebe dich nach sinnvollen Belegen *FÜR* die Umweltzonen 
Achja: Und recherchiere dabei doch gleich nach dem Alter des DPF, finde ein paar Zusammenhänge und vielleicht erahnst du dann warum meine Meinung so ist wie sie ist. 

bye Hübie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es bedeutet nichts weltbewegendes. Das in Kohle und Erdöl gebundene CO2 kommt definitiv wieder dahin wo es herkam, nämlich aus der Atmosphäre. Und das Klima wird dann wieder auf ein entsprechendes Niveau steigen.



Die Realität ist ein bißchen kompizierter.
Im Zustand von "damals" waren Athmos- und Geosphäre im Gleichgewicht (wie eigentlich fast immer, bis der Mensch kam...), was CO2 angeht. Dieser Zustand würde/wird sich "in Zukunft" auch wieder einstellen (fraglich ist noch, auf welchem Level), braucht aber aber aufgrund der Umwälzzeiten des Ozeans (Sedimente spielen eine entscheidende Rolle) 1000 bis 10000 Jahre (enger gefasst 2000-4000).
Auf kürzeren Zeitskalen entstehen weitaus extremere Situationen  - irreversible Entwicklungen nicht ausgeschlossen.
Unsere heutige Umwelt würde ihn aber so oder so nicht vertragen.



> Jetzt könnte man mit irgendwelchen Weltverbessererparolen kommen. Aber ganz ehrlich wer glaubt der "Scheich" macht einen Korken auf die Quelle, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.



Für den Fall, dass es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: "Der Scheich" ist mitlerweile dazu übergegangen, statt der Förderkapazitäten die Preise zu erhöhen und versucht auch sonst, seine Einkommensquelle weiter in die Zukunft zu strecken. Venezuela hat sogar die Erkundung neuer Erdölvorkommen gedrosselt, um sie später auszubeuten. Die USA lassen im Boden drin, was sie sich nur erlauben können.
Das heißt nicht, dass das Zeug nie gefördert wird, aber eigentlich legt keiner großen Wert darauf, seine Vorräte ausgerechnet jetzt, zu lächerlichen Preisen auf den Markt zu schmeißen. Man muss nur n bissl vorsichtig sein, dass die Preise nicht zu schnell steigen, sonst steigen die Leute am Ende noch auf Alternativen um, ehe man im oberen dreistelligen Bereich ankommt...




> Nur wird dabei leider vollkommen ausser acht gelassen, dass zum einen die Umweltplakette nur ein paar hundertausend Autos ausschliesst und zum anderen der Hauptverursacher für Feinstaub am  Fahrzeug die Bremsen und Reifen sind. Nur die lassen sich eben schwer verbieten. Übrigens bläst ein Ausatmen eines Zigarettenzuges mehr Feinstaub aus als es der dreckigste Diesel zu seinen schlechtesten Zeiten könnte.



Ich wollt nur drauf Hinweisen, dass das Ding weder was mit Umweltschutz noch mit CO2 zu tun hat - in wie weit sie Sinn macht, wäre, wie bei allen Krebs-bezogenen Maßnahmen, nur über einen Zeitraum von Jahrzehnten ermittelbar.



> Ich wohne nicht in der Wildniss, d.h. 95% Stadtbetrieb. Werksangabe für die Stadt 10,6 Liter/ Land 5,9 Liter/ kombiniert 7,6 Liter. Mal abgesehen davon das die ECE Angaben weniger als nichts mit dem Realverbrauch zu tun haben. Und bei mir absurder Weise fast zutreffen.
> Obwohl ich nicht wie beim ECE Testzyklus erstmal den Motor warmfahre und dann messe, in einer beheizten Halle umher fahre, alle elektrischen Verbraucher abschalte, die Lichtmaschine abklemme, leichtlaufen Reifen mit einem mörder Bremsweg verwende, etc.... .
> Wenn man normal fährt dann sind 10 Liter entsprechend für einen Ottomotor auch normal.



Also ich komm auch auf 10l in der Stadt, hab aber definitiv kein Auto, dass man sich für 95% Stadtverkehr anschaffen sollte. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man dafür eigentlich gar keins braucht)



> Übrigens dürfte es klar sein das der letzte Tropfen Erdöl gefördert werden wird. Somit ist der Verbauch aus Umweltgesichtspunkten vollkommen bedeutungslos. Entscheidend ist nur wie sauber man verbrennt. Deshalb lieber 15 Liter durch ein Euro 5 Auto blasen als 5 Liter durch ein Euro 2 Fahrzeug.



Hängt davon, wen man fragt.
Dem Klima ists scheiß egal, wie die Treibhausgase entstehen.
Der hiesigen Umwelt ist ne unsaubere Verbrennung sicherlich zuträglich.
Der globalen Wirtschaft und der an sie gekoppelten menschlichen Gesellschaft dürfte ein zügiges Aufbrauchen der Ölvorkommen den Todesstoß geben.




> Selbst wenn alle fossilen Brennstoffe verheizt werden, steigt die Temperatur weltweit um max. 6°C, klingt viel, verändert aber primär nur wo es sich gut leben lässt und nicht ob es sich gut leben lässt. Sehen natürlich Besitzer von Küstengrundstücken anders  .



  
Ich dachte eigentlich, diesen Informationsstand hätten wir vor 2 Jahrzehnten hinter uns gelassen.
Vielleicht solltest du doch ein kleines bißchen häufiger aus der Stadt rauskommen.



> Wobei Klimaprognosen stets mit höchster Vorsicht zu geniesen sind, da die "Menschen" welche jetzt die Welt als Wüste in Zukunft sehen vor dreissig Jahren eine nächste Eiszeit vorhersagten  .



Nö. 
Die Menschen, die heute eine Erwärmung vorhersagen, haben auch schon vor 30 Jahren Anzeichen für eine solche gesehen.
Die Medien, die heute vollkommen undifferenziert wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und haltlose Spekulationen vermischen sind allerdings die gleichen, die vor 30 Jahren aus einer wenig fundierten Überlegung eine Massenpanik gemacht haben.

Wie gut Prognosen tatsächlich sind, ist natürlich trotzdem schwer abzuschätzen - ausreichende Finanzierung für gute Modelle steht vielleicht seit nem Jahrzehnt zur Verfügung, das lässt noch nicht viele Rückschlüsse zu. Und tatsächlich waren die bisherigen Hochrechnungen für die CO2-Entwicklung nicht wirklich exakt.
Sondern lagen durch die Bank zu niedrig.
(Was allerdings eher n wirtschaftswissenschaftliches Problem ist, denn ein naturwissenschaftliches. Denn die Auswirkungen einer bestimmten Menge von CO2 wurden afaik ziemlich exakt vorhergesagt. Man dachte nur, dass die Menschheit länger braucht, um sie zu erreichen)




Hübie schrieb:


> Und du meinst das weiß ich nicht? Ich verband das halt nur weil auch dort das Auto als Buh-Mann ausgemacht wurde.



Sorry, das hatte ich aus deinem Post so nicht rausgelesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: "Der Scheich" ist mitlerweile dazu übergegangen, statt der Förderkapazitäten die Preise zu erhöhen und versucht auch sonst, seine Einkommensquelle weiter in die Zukunft zu strecken. Venezuela hat sogar die Erkundung neuer Erdölvorkommen gedrosselt, um sie später auszubeuten. Die USA lassen im Boden drin, was sie sich nur erlauben können.
> Das heißt nicht, dass das Zeug nie gefördert wird, aber eigentlich legt keiner großen Wert darauf, seine Vorräte ausgerechnet jetzt, zu lächerlichen Preisen auf den Markt zu schmeißen. Man muss nur n bissl vorsichtig sein, dass die Preise nicht zu schnell steigen, sonst steigen die Leute am Ende noch auf Alternativen um, ehe man im oberen dreistelligen Bereich ankommt...



Ich sagte nicht das alles bis morgen nachmittag gefördert wird. Aber es ist definitv so das der letzte Tropfen im laufe der Zeit gefördert werden wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur drauf Hinweisen, dass das Ding weder was mit Umweltschutz noch mit CO2 zu tun hat - in wie weit sie Sinn macht, wäre, wie bei allen Krebs-bezogenen Maßnahmen, nur über einen Zeitraum von Jahrzehnten ermittelbar.



Das Feinstaub Krebs fördert ist eine Sache. Das Umweltzonen daran exakt 0 ändern ist eine andere. Jede gammlige Schrottkarre Baujahr 1990 bekommt problemlos eine Umweltplakete, also was soll das bringen? Übrigens produzieren Ottomotoren überhaupt keinen Feinstaub das ist ein Dieselproblem. Was die Absurdität noch weiter steigert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch auf 10l in der Stadt, hab aber definitiv kein Auto, dass man sich für 95% Stadtverkehr anschaffen sollte. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man dafür eigentlich gar keins braucht)



Ich fahre 20tkm p.a. davon 7.000 km fürs Geschäft und ich werde ganz sicher nicht mit meinem Werkzeug zu Fuß zum Kunden laufen. Und der ÖPNV ist mir zu umweltfreundlich, ich ärgere mich jeden Morgen über den Verein, wenn der Bus vor mir herfährt mit dem Aufkleber "an meiner Stelle könnten auch 55 PKws vor Ihnen herfahren". Ich weiß zwar nicht wie diese artistische Nummer funktionieren soll, da in der Regel nur der Busfahrer und eine Hand voll  Kinder und Rentner an Board sind aber dieses Rätsel muss man ja nicht lösen.
Aber wie auch immer, wir wollen jetzt lieber keine Diskussion darüber anfangen wer was braucht. Denn wenn der Tag mal kommen sollte das einem vorgeschrieben wird wer was braucht, dann wandere ich aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, diesen Informationsstand hätten wir vor 2 Jahrzehnten hinter uns gelassen.
> Vielleicht solltest du doch ein kleines bißchen häufiger aus der Stadt rauskommen.



Vielleicht musst du nur mal ein wenig aus deinem Dorf rauskommen  .


----------



## Fabi-O (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Noch eins am Rande, weltweit wird etwa 1% des CO2 Ausstosses durch Menschen verursacht (damit meine ich nicht atmen, sondern alles zusammen). Aber das geht in den Medien gerne unter  .



Aber gerade dieses eine Prozent bringt eben das schon seit Jahrmillionen existierende natürliche Gleichgewicht von CO2 Produzenten- und Konsumenten durcheinander. Die von Menschen verursachte CO2-Emission ist nicht so wirklich natürlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Aber gerade dieses eine Prozent bringt eben das schon seit Jahrmillionen existierende natürliche Gleichgewicht von CO2 Produzenten- und Konsumenten durcheinander. Die von Menschen verursachte CO2-Emission ist nicht so wirklich natürlich.



Abgesehen davon das nur der CO2 Ausstoss welcher durch Atmen entsteht wirklich menschengemacht ist, ist dieser ebenso natürlich wie der jedes anderen Organismuses.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das nur der CO2 Ausstoss welcher durch Atmen entsteht wirklich menschengemacht ist, ist dieser ebenso natürlich wie der jedes anderen Organismuses.


 
Aber auch ein Faktor, denn man ja schon fast beachten muss, wenn man daran denkt, wie viele Menschen vor 200 Jahren auf der Erde lebten, wie viele es heute sind und wie es in 100 Jahren aussehen wird.
Diese Menschen wollen ernährt werden, Fleisch essen, Milch trinken.
Dazu bedarf es großer Mengen an Tieren.
Monokultur für die Herstellung von tierischer Nahrung, Massentierhaltung für die Herstellung von Fleisch und die daraus resultiernde Steigerung von Methan und CO²
Methan ist nun mal ein deutlich gefährlicheres Treibhausgas und auch Wasserdampf darf man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das nur der CO2 Ausstoss welcher durch Atmen entsteht wirklich menschengemacht ist, ist dieser ebenso natürlich wie der jedes anderen Organismuses.



Man kann Begriffe solange umdefinieren, bis sie bedeutunglos werden... .
Man könnte sich aber auch mit der ursprünglichen Aussage auseinandersetzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber auch ein Faktor, denn man ja schon fast beachten muss, wenn man daran denkt, wie viele Menschen vor 200 Jahren auf der Erde lebten, wie viele es heute sind und wie es in 100 Jahren aussehen wird.
> Diese Menschen wollen ernährt werden, Fleisch essen, Milch trinken.
> Dazu bedarf es großer Mengen an Tieren.
> Monokultur für die Herstellung von tierischer Nahrung, Massentierhaltung für die Herstellung von Fleisch und die daraus resultiernde Steigerung von Methan und CO²
> Methan ist nun mal ein deutlich gefährlicheres Treibhausgas und auch Wasserdampf darf man nicht unterschätzen.



Das CO2, dass durch Atmung produziert wird, ist vernachlässigbar - das wird ja zwangsläufig aus Biomasse erzeugt .
Methan ist schon eher ein Thema und vor allem die Urbarmachung neuer landwirtschaftlicher Flächen. (Schätzungen sind ungenau, aber reichen bis 20% des anthropogenen CO2s)
Wasserdampf ist zur Zeit noch schlecht modelliert (Wolkendynamik), aber letztlich direkt an die Temperatur gekoppelt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Feinstaub Krebs fördert ist eine Sache. Das Umweltzonen daran exakt 0 ändern ist eine andere. Jede gammlige Schrottkarre Baujahr 1990 bekommt problemlos eine Umweltplakete, also was soll das bringen? Übrigens produzieren Ottomotoren überhaupt keinen Feinstaub das ist ein Dieselproblem. Was die Absurdität noch weiter steigert.



Nö, das erklärt deinen dritten Satz. 



> Vielleicht musst du nur mal ein wenig aus deinem Dorf rauskommen  .



"Landeshauptkaff", soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Ich habe auch im schnitt 350Watt verbrauch.
Ich denke der stromverbrauch wird nicht nur in Germany in die höhe getrieben sondern auch in anderen ländern und bei zeiten von quadcore und quad GPU ist das ja auch nur nach zu vollziehen.


----------



## Fabi-O (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Ich finde eine Paralle zu Autos finde ich durchaus angebracht.

Vor 20 Jahren hat ein Auto mit 100 PS so viel verbraucht wie heute eines mit 200 PS. Und natürlich kaufen die Leute heute eher KEIN Auto mit 100, welches noch weniger verbraucht als früher sondern eines mit 200.

Genau so hätte/könnte man heute auch noch mit dem Enbergiesparmodell Spiele zocken, die nicht nur auf eine ach so tolle Grafik abzielen, aber Grafik ist ja anscheinend wichtiger als ein fesselndes Spielprinzip (Beispiel Civilization oder CS).


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Paralle zu Autos finde ich durchaus angebracht.
> 
> Vor 20 Jahren hat ein Auto mit 100 PS so viel verbraucht wie heute eines mit 200 PS. Und natürlich kaufen die Leute heute eher KEIN Auto mit 100, welches noch weniger verbraucht als früher sondern eines mit 200.



Genau so ist es. Und das ist doch super, so kann man mit vertrettbarem Energieaufwand super zocken oder eben Auto fahren  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Paralle zu Autos finde ich durchaus angebracht.
> 
> Vor 20 Jahren hat ein Auto mit 100 PS so viel verbraucht wie heute eines mit 200 PS. Und natürlich kaufen die Leute heute eher KEIN Auto mit 100, welches noch weniger verbraucht als früher sondern eines mit 200.
> 
> Genau so hätte/könnte man heute auch noch mit dem Enbergiesparmodell Spiele zocken, die nicht nur auf eine ach so tolle Grafik abzielen, aber Grafik ist ja anscheinend wichtiger als ein fesselndes Spielprinzip (Beispiel Civilization oder CS).



Genauso ist es - bzw. noch ein bißchen schlimmer, beim Auto wie beim PC.
De Facto verbraucht nämlich ein 150PS Auto heute soviel, wie ein 100PS Auto vor 20 Jahren - und die Leute kaufen trotzdem 200PS.
Genauso beim PC, da wird lieber die Leistung verachtfacht und der Verbrauch verdoppelt, als die Leistung zu verdoppeln und den Verbrauch zu dritteln.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> De Facto verbraucht nämlich ein 150PS Auto heute soviel, wie ein 100PS Auto vor 20 Jahren - und die Leute kaufen trotzdem 200PS.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Z.B. brauchte mein 1988er BMW 318i (113 PS) etwa 10 Liter im Mittel. Und mein aktueller VW mit 200 PS braucht trotz permanent lustiger fahrweise und fast nur Stadtverkehr ebenfalls etwa 10 Liter. Und das bei 200 kg mehr Gewicht fast der doppelten Leistung, wesentlich breiteren Reifen (damals 185er heute 235er) und wie gesagt annähernd ausschliesslich Stadtbetrieb.

Bei den Dieseln ist es noch wesentlich dramatischer. ein 1992er 525tds mit 144 PS brauchte ungefähr 12 Liter/ 100 km (Realverbrauch nicht Werksangabe). ein 2009er BMW 520d Touring mit 177 PS hingegen, der alles besser macht, sicherer ist, wesentlich größer, etc.. hat einen Realverbrauch von etwa 6,5 bis 7 Liter. Und ein BMW 535d mit 286 PS liegt mit 10 bis 11 Liter Realverbauch auch deutlich unter dem alten 525tds, bei um Welten besseren Fahrleistungen. 
D.h. wie man sich sich dreht und wendet die letzten 20 Jahre haben im Automobilbereich riesige Verbauchs-, Sicherheits- und Leistungsschritte gebracht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> D.h. wie man sich sich dreht und wendet die letzten 20 Jahre haben im Automobilbereich riesige Verbauchs-, Sicherheits- und Leistungsschritte gebracht.


 
Und wieviele Autos fuhre vor 20 Jahren auf den Straßen und wieviele sind es heute? 
Noch nie waren die Straßen so kaputt wie heute, auch weil die Autos immer schwerer werden.


----------



## ole88 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

sorry aber das is schwachsinn, des geld für den straßenverkehr instandhaltung fliest in andre löcher die gestopft werden müssen, da fehlt das geld dafür schlichtweg, früher wars geld dafür da.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieviele Autos fuhre vor 20 Jahren auf den Straßen und wieviele sind es heute?



Und wieviele PCs gab es vor 20 Jahren und wieviele sind es heute  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Noch nie waren die Straßen so kaputt wie heute, auch weil die Autos immer schwerer werden.



Das hat eher andere Gründe. Denn Deutschland war noch nie dermassen hoch verschuldet wie heute und kommt deshalb mit seinen Grundpflichten kaum noch hinterher. Wobei es in diesem Zusammenhang noch interessant zu wissen ist, dass ein LKW etwa 30 mal soviel Schaden an den Strassen hinterlässt wie ein PKW. Und unserer korrupten Politik sei Dank wird dagegen nichts gemacht, sondern lieber der Autofahrer geschröpft.
Ist zwar ein lustiger Ansatz den schwerer geworden PKWs für Strassenschäden den schwarzen Peter zu zu schieben. Macht nur leider keinen Sinn. Da es wesentlich unproblematischer ist die Straßen statt ehemals mit etwa 300 kg pro Rad nun etwa 350 kg bis 400 kg zu belasten und das auf einer größeren Aufstandsfläche (da bleibt der Druck pro qcm in etwa gleich), als bei einem 40 Tonner mit 14 Rädern (5 Achsen/ 2 mit Zwillingsreifen) der mit 2.800 kg pro Rad unterwegs ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Mit "Autos" meine ich natürlich alle Fahrzeuge, die auf den Straßen unterwegs sind. 
Gerade der LKW Verkehr nimmt ja von Jahr zu Jahr zu, da können die Politiker noch so lange von der Schiene reden, es passiert ja nichts.
Ganz im Gegenteil, früher gab es in S-H recht viele Ort, wo man Güter von der Straße auf die Schiene verlegen konnte, heute muss man schon nach Kiel oder Flensbur fahren und es ist halt unsinnig, nach Kiel zum Bahnhof zu fahren, wenn ich in Neumünster bin und nach Hamburg liefere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Gelobt sei die Privatisierung der Bahn...


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

das se noch pünktlicher is? jaja die gute bahn immer pünktlich immer freundlich immer super.


"achtung der obige text enthält spuren von sarkasmus"


----------



## insekt (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

So als ich heute in der Bahn nach London (*hüstel* ) für meine anstehende mündliche VWL Prüfung im Teilbereich Makroökonomie gelernt habe bin ich auf einen interessanten Text in meinem Lehrbuch gestoßen den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Er soll lediglich dazu dienen eine Ansicht in den Raum zu stellen, die zu diskutieren ist. Der Text ist lediglich abgeschrieben und soll nicht meine Meinung wiederspiegeln.



> *Begrenzen natürliche Ressourcen das Wachstum?*
> 
> Die Weltbevölkerung ist weit größer als vor hundert Jahren, und viele Menschen haben einen erheblich höheren Lebensstandard. Eine fortwährende Debatte betrifft die Frage, ob sich dieser Anstieg der Bevölkerung und des Lebensstandards in Zukunft fortsetzen kann.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Mankiw/Taylor, Grundzüge der Volkswirtschaftslehre, August 2008


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Der Mankiw... Den kenne ich auch. Das Arbeitsbuch ist noch empfehlenswerter für den klausurschreibenden Studenten.

Prinzipiell baut die These auf dem Erfindungsgeist der Menschheit auf. Geht uns etwas aus oder wird der Preis zu teuer (weil Angebot zu knapp), erfinden wir einfach einen Ersatz. 

Im Grunde kann die These nur widerlegt werden, wenn (essentielle) natürliche Ressourcen mal tatsächlich zu Neige gehen. Natürlich immer unter eine langfristige Sicht der gesamtwirtschaftlichen Situation gestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Halte von solchen Thesen wenig.
Die Menschheit ist in der Vergangenheit zwar mehrfach auf andere Ressourcen für technische Entwicklung ausgewichen - aber zum einen ist auch die Anzahl der Ressourcen und damit Anzahl der Auswahlmöglichkeiten endlich (selbst wenn mir mal die imho hoch riskante Grundidee akzeptieren, dass uns "immer was einfällt"), zum anderen geraten wir auch zunehmend bei Rohstoffen für nicht-technische Dinge an die Grenzen.
Und einen Ersatz für "Platz" oder "Trinkwasser" muss man erstmal finden. In gewissem Umfange lassen sich essentielle Dinge wie Nahrung oder Luft künstlich erzeugen - der Aufwand dafür wird aber, im Vergleich zu einer kostenlos arbeitenden und in Jahrmillionen optimierten Natur immer höher sein, als jetzt und somit zu Lasten des restlichen Systems gehen. In ähnlichem Maße gilt das für z.B. das Ökosystem stabilisierende Prozesse. Wer denkt, dass wir da ohne Natur auskommen könnten, geht ein extrem hohes Risiko ein und im best-case hat er am Ende eine extrem hohe Last zu tragen. Das ist nicht das gleiche, wie der Ersatz eines Rohstoffes durch einen anderen - dass ist die künstliche Produktion eines Rohstoffes. Gleichwertige Gesamtleistung ist so unmöglich.

Auf reiner VWL-Ebene enthält der Text imho auch einen grundlegenden Fehler: Wir sind nicht von Zinn auf Kunststoff umgestiegen, weil Zinn zur Neige ging. Und auch nicht von Kupfer auf Glasfaser, weil Kupfer zu knapp ist. Der Grund lag in der besseren Eignung der neuen Materialien. Als Beispiel für eine geglückte Reaktion auf Rohstoffknappheit mittels Erfindergeist sind diese Beispiele also denkbar ungeeignet.

De facto fällt mir nur ein einziges Beispiel ein, wo Knappheit im Laufe der Menschheitsgeschichte zu einem Umstieg führte: Der Wechsel von Holzkohle auf Koks in der frühen Industrialisierung. Damals gab es eine deutliche Durststrecke, bevor der Wechsel vollzogen war - und das, obwohl Stahl nur für einen vergleichsweise kleinen Teil der Gesamtwirtschaft erforderlich war.
Eine vergleichbarer Rückgang in sämtlichen Wirtschaftszweigen, die heute von Erdöl abhängen, dürfte extrem schwerwiegende Konsequenzen haben. Bereits heute zeichnet sich ab, dass in einem solchen Szenario VWL-Theorien nicht mehr zu halt sind - das ist dann Politologie und Soziologie angesagt. In Form von mehr oder minder instrumentalisiertem Mord und Totschlag.


Ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt ist, wie in scheinbar allen Wirtschaftstheorien, die zeitliche Komponente.
Es mag möglich sein, auf eine Verknappung des Gutes "akzeptables Klima" zu reagieren. Aber man sollte es 50 Jahre vor dem auftreten der ersten deutlichen Anzeichen machen. Verpasst man dass, dauert es halt einige Jahrhunderte (unter der Annahme hochwahrscheinlicher Rückkopplungen Jahrtausende), bis man den Ursprungszustand ~wiederhergestellt hat. Wertvolle Arten ausgerottet? Auch da kann die Evolution innerhalb weniger Millionen Jahre wieder für Ersatz sorgen und schon greifen die statischen Idealvorstellungen eines Ökonomen wieder, für den alles möglich erscheint.

Ich hab nur so das Gefühlt, dass der Mensch von der Straße (oder was davon übrig ist), diesen Optimismus nicht so ganz nachvollziehen wird.


----------



## Oerge (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: PC treibt deutschen Stromverbauch in die Höhe*

Als Energietechnikstudent fällt mir dazu nur ein: 

Auch ohne die Massencomputerisierung Anfang der 90er (80286, 80386 sowie 80486) ist der Energiebedarf des Menschen stetig gestiegen seit dem ersten Energienetz 

Das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. Der Mensch mit seinem Einschaltverhalten und seiner Bequemlichkeit treibt den Anstieg weiter....


----------

